# We're developing a VN! | Horny Police Recruitment Thread



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 1, 2021)

So, uh I got informed that my shits gonna be adapted into a VN.
I haven't completed the story yet. How.

Anyway, we're gonna need Voice Actors, Programmers (we already have a lead programmer), Artists, and more.
IDK, just sign up here or smth and either Stealphie, -snip-, or me will brief you.

Creative Director: PineappleGod
Writer(s): PineappleGod, Stealphie
Programmer(s): -snip-, Smileyhead, SlimBizzy
Voice Actors: Azerus, Lillith, Ian, Smileyhead, Scott, TomRand
Artist(s): -snip-

If you wanna do something that isn't included here idk say that too i'm too dumb to figure out all roles.

Music is handled, don't worry, we're just gonna steal people's music.

Also we need artists for 3D modeling. If you know 3D modeling, join on too.

Being developed using Godot, which means Switch port.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

game will have explicit obligatory sex scene /s


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 1, 2021)

We already got -snip- working on sprites for the PDA feature of the game (messages between officers). This is not the main artstyle, which is more serious.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 1, 2021)

Good luck! I'm currently writing for a VN project, and it's a lot of work! I wish success to your team and your project.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 1, 2021)

Windaga said:


> Good luck! I'm currently writing for a VN project, and it's a lot of work! I wish success to your team and your project.


thanks!


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

https://discord.gg/KBgQSaG5G5
official discord server


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 1, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> game will have explicit obligatory sex scene /s


disregard any statments from @Stealphie  from this point on


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 1, 2021)

post: 9350004 said:
			
		

> disregard any statments from @Stealphie  from this point on


-snip- is a good artist


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 1, 2021)

I was thinking the other day its been a while since GBAtemp had a "lets make a game" thread that dies a week later


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> game will have explicit obligatory sex scene /s


I can confirm


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hells Malice said:


> I was thinking the other day its been a while since GBAtemp had a "lets make a game" thread that dies a week later


Except this won't because we already started work and have a proper plotline.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

I could make you some actual music if you want, warning tho it may be pretty experimental.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

i have no experience but been wanting to get into VAing, what are the details for the roles available?
Edit: well, i've made small shitposts but idk if those count as experience


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 2, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i have no experience but been wanting to get into VAing, what are the details for the roles available?
> Edit: well, i've made small shitposts but idk if those count as experience


Literally all roles. If you have a decent mic just try out different voices for us on Discord.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Nobody_Important4u said:


> I could make you some actual music if you want, warning tho it may be pretty experimental.


Go ahead! Join the Discord tho.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 2, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> Literally all roles. If you have a decent mic just try out different voices for us on Discord.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Wait, stealphie would be there tho, so actually not sure, I need to think about this then


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> Literally all roles. If you have a decent mic just try out different voices for us on Discord.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i have a HyperX Quadcast, count me in


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 2, 2021)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i have a HyperX Quadcast, count me in


Lessgo join the Discord then


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> Lessgo join the Discord then


i've joined, pretty much same username as here


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

LETS GOOO
i was thinking more of a arcade beat-em up, but a VN is good too.
i can suggest ideas here, but not on discord, too much of a boomer to join.
as for the story not being completed yet... internet connected story updates?


----------



## IS1982 (Feb 3, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> So, uh I got informed that my shits gonna be adapted into a VN.
> I haven't completed the story yet. How.
> 
> Anyway, we're gonna need Voice Actors, Programmers (we already have a lead programmer), Artists, and more.
> ...


I've never voice acted, but I'd be happy to.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I've never voice acted, but I'd be happy to.


Same


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Same


same, but i dont wanna reveal my voice
privacy stuff, ya know what i mean?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok I thought about it and I REFUSE to be on a discord server that stealphie is on, and it can't be done if I am not there, sorry.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 3, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Ok I thought about it and I REFUSE to be on a discord server that stealphie is on, and it can't be done if I am not there, sorry.


what happened with you and stealphie?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> what happened with you and stealphie?


He banned n4u for being an asshole on the eof server


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Feb 3, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> what happened with you and stealphie?


I am sick of this delusional cunt with Messiah syndrome, he kinda keeps himself on temp but he is just pathetic on discord, I refuse to be on a server with him.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> He banned n4u for being an asshole on the eof server


I don't care about that at all lol, it goes longer than that event, I was even offered an unban by someone but I refused because this place has been pure chaos.

I wasn't even an "asshole", I am just sick of this idiot and I don't want anything to do with him.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 3, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I've never voice acted, but I'd be happy to.





Scott_pilgrim said:


> Same


Get on Discord server for auditions then.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

On one hand, I want to do some voice acting.
On the other, I don't want my parents to find out about this account, and I don't swear.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 4, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> On one hand, I want to do some voice acting.
> On the other, I don't want my parents to find out about this account, and I don't swear.


SAMEE DUDE those are my other two reasons why i don't really voice act


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

If one of the big plot twists is that there's some guy behind the scenes who owns both the Horny Police and the coomers, I would like to reprise my role as the CEO of Cloudflare.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2021)

If you put Lilith in there, I will voice my own lines.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> If you put Lilith in there, I will voice my own lines.


Y-Y-You realize you are the villian, right?
Have you even read Horny Police?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> Y-Y-You realize you are the villian, right?
> Have you even read Horny Police?


Did I stutter?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Did I stutter?


A hero is a hero, but everyone loves a good villain.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> A hero is a hero, but everyone loves a good villain.


Especially a villain who betrayed the force!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Especially a villain who betrayed the force!


You were in the force for like 2 seconds


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You were in the force for like 2 seconds


Yup and I betrayed the force just as quickly


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Yup and I betrayed the force just as quickly
> View attachment 244834


Betrayal speedrun any%


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Especially a villain who betrayed the force!


That's my job. As the CEO of Cloudflare, I own both the Horny Police Agency and the Coomer Recruit Operative. I disguise myself as a cop, only to blow my cover when we catch you by saying we'll let you off easy if you eat panties.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> That's my job. As the CEO of Cloudflare, I own both the Horny Police Agency and the Coomer Recruit Operative. I disguise myself as a cop, only to blow my cover when we catch you by saying we'll let you off easy if you eat panties.


You aren't in this story(at least for all I know)


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You aren't in this story(at least for all I know)


I was in the real Horny Police Agency, and this is basically what happened.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 4, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I was in the real Horny Police Agency, and this is basically what happened.


Maybe I missed a page but as the lead writer I don't remember putting you in ANYTHING.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

PineappleGod said:


> Maybe I missed a page but as the lead writer I don't remember putting you in ANYTHING.


In terms of the story? True. In terms of the Horny Police Training Script?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> In terms of the story? True. In terms of the Horny Police Training Script?


You never did any duty whatsoever


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 4, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You never did any duty whatsoever


Fact check: https://gbatemp.net/goto/post?id=9278303#post-9278303


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2021)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Fact check: https://gbatemp.net/goto/post?id=9278303#post-9278303


That doesn't really count


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 6, 2021)

I'd like to remind everyone that you can take other roles too, VA isnt the only one (eg art, programming, music, ect)


----------



## IC_ (Feb 6, 2021)

post: 9355769 said:
			
		

> I'd like to remind everyone that you can take other roles too, VA isnt the only one (eg art, programming, music, ect)


What kind of programming? How much do you pay?


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 6, 2021)

IC_ said:


> What kind of programming? How much do you pay?


Well we're using godot so GDScrip (basically python).
I wish i could use c/c++ with it but we can't have nice things in life..


----------



## IC_ (Feb 6, 2021)

post: 9355792 said:
			
		

> Well we're using godot so GDScrip (basically python).
> I wish i could use c/c++ with it but we can't have nice things in life..


Oh, I know nothing about python unfortunately.


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 6, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Oh, I know nothing about python unfortunately.


its really easy, like baby easy.


----------



## slimbizzy (Feb 6, 2021)

python is pretty much just like... c codes stupid cousin, but still useful

sorta like that co detective in one of those cheesy school safety videos

and i'll do art/writing (more comfortable with writing though)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 6, 2021)

This is going to be awesome! I wish you the best of luck to being this out. I’ll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

> I'd like to remind everyone that you can take other roles too, VA isnt the only one (eg art, programming, music, ect)


i'd love to take on another role besides VAing but my coding skills are limited to very basic Java and i lack music and drawing skills


----------



## DKB (Feb 6, 2021)

I have good audio equipment and I've always wanted to write my own novel. Been working on several different stories for years. 

However, I hate my voice, and I am too of a pussy to show my work to the public. So, good luck on this. Looks like it'll be awesome.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 6, 2021)

nice, so is this like a Visual novel, astral chain but with 18+ content? since the police in the novel is horny i mean. haha


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 6, 2021)

2DSGamerdude said:


> nice, so is this like a Visual novel, astral chain but with 18+ content? since the police in the novel is horny i mean. haha


pg family friendly

...with some innuendos


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 6, 2021)

post: 9356214 said:
			
		

> pg family friendly
> 
> ...with some innuendos



nice, looking foward to reading it when it comes out.


----------



## slimbizzy (Feb 6, 2021)

shit i just realized i could be a voice actor, i have lots of film background and have a pretty good mic.

my voice is like baby corpse too so idk if that helps


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Feb 6, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> shit i just realized i could be a voice actor, i have lots of film background and have a pretty good mic.
> 
> my voice is like baby corpse too so idk if that helps


join da discord server


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 6, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> shit i just realized i could be a voice actor, i have lots of film background and have a pretty good mic.
> 
> my voice is like baby corpse too so idk if that helps


Join the fucking discord.


----------



## slimbizzy (Feb 6, 2021)

[QUOTE="PineappleGod said:


> Join the fucking discord.


i did join the fucking discord >


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Feb 7, 2021)

TomRannd said:


> i did join the fucking discord >


Good now help us


----------



## Vila_ (Oct 16, 2021)

wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP...


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 17, 2021)

trust me i tried


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 17, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP wake up wake up wake up WAKE up wake UP...


----------

